# Another 60 day letter from UB



## redcatstar (23 Dec 2017)

Hi got another 60 day letter from ub stating they are still reviewing how frustrating.  Anyone else get the same


----------



## Miakk (23 Dec 2017)

Yes, quite a few First Active cases- see the “former First Active” thread


----------



## Omega143 (26 Dec 2017)

Welcome to TRACKERKAND


----------



## Omega143 (26 Dec 2017)

TRACKERLAND


----------

